# finishing a Limbsaver grind to fit pad??? help!



## BAR308 (Mar 5, 2012)

i put a Limbsaver grind to fit recoil pad on a stock and it came out nicely. the only problem is the pad is not black anymore nor is it smooth. its rough looking and grey(ish) instead of black.

i want it to be smooth (original) and jet black. what do i need to do to this pad to make it smooth? i am guessing that if i sand it with some grit 400 or 320 sand paper it will make it smooth?

what about getting the color (black) back in it? would you put black shoe polish on it or something like that that would soak into it? i dont want to paint it obviously...

thx

marlin


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 5, 2012)

I did a few  ( TC Encores and Contenders ) with a belt sander and REAL FINE sandpaper and it came out great


----------



## WGSNewnan (Mar 5, 2012)

fine grit paper and car wax.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool thx. i'll give it a try.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 5, 2012)

would it be better to use wet or dry hi grit sandpaper? seems like it would sand better IF it were wet?


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Mar 5, 2012)

put it in freezer overnight before final sanding. limbsavers get gummy when they heat up from sanding. when frozen the material gets hard and doesn't flex under pressure. The characteristics that make them absorb recoil good also makes them hard to get a good final finish.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.limbsaver.com/2010/products/firearms/recoil_pads/grind/video.php


----------



## scooty006 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bringing this old thread back to life....

I have a Model700 laminated stock from 2002 with a plate on the end but I want a pad for my .30-06, called Rem and they said I need to get one of these recoil pads and grind it to fit. Could I put a limbsaver pad on it on and sand it down by hand (don't have a belt sander) with fine paper or is it more difficult than that. Trying to figure out if it's a job I can do or a job for the gunsmith.

Any help is appreciated,


----------



## frankwright (Oct 14, 2012)

If it needed very much sanding at all, it would be very difficult to do by hand.

Is there something different about the laminated stock. I would think all the big makers of prefit recoil pads like Pachmayr,Limbsaver, Kick-eez etc would have a pad for a Remington 700 wood stock.
I have been told wrong things by Remington also, I think they let the secretary answer the gun questions.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 14, 2012)

Very hard to do by hand --- a cheap belt sander would be less than a Gunsmith doing the job


----------



## BanksCW (Oct 14, 2012)

Im a student a The Colorado School Of Trade. The way school has us finish LS recoil pads is wet sand with remoil 320 on a block sanding in one direction. And it takes a while.


----------



## scooty006 (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## weagle (Oct 23, 2012)

I use a dremel tool with the little sandpaper drum to take off the bulk, then finish sand/shape with a block.  I use lemon oil on the wet dry paper and to bring the final color back.


----------

